# Raef Lafrentz



## mike (Jun 11, 2002)

He is not a shooter why is he considered one?


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

true he doesnt take 2 many 3s but hes 1 of the best center size 3 point shooters ever his % is very high 372 4 his career and that isnt good


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mike</b>!
> He is not a shooter why is he considered one?


Because he made one 3 years ago!!!!!:laugh:


----------



## mike (Jun 11, 2002)

He has a slow release. Being able to shoot the 3 dosen't make you a shooter. That means you have range. A shooter hits it with regularity.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mike</b>!
> He is not a shooter why is he considered one?


what do you classify a shooter?

a three point shooter? No he is not one. He can get it from long range, and he is one of the best PF/C in the game who can stroke it behind the arc.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*Raef needs to start playing better*

or else he is going to be out of the league soon if the Mavs
give up on him.

He keeps missing those freaking put backs.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Raef needs to focus on defense because they have plenty of guys that can score.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mike</b>!
> He is not a shooter why is he considered one?


No one considers him a shooter. He can just hit threes occasionally.


----------



## Muffin (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: Raef needs to start playing better*



> Originally posted by <b>benfica</b>!
> or else he is going to be out of the league soon if the Mavs
> give up on him.
> 
> He keeps missing those freaking put backs.


I seriously doubt if he'll be out of the league. There is no doubt he is having a terrible season :dead: !. But Cuban simply paid him too much money! Raef averages about 12 ppg, 7 rpg and 2.2 bpg since he's been in the league (1998). I'm sure if Dallas want to trade him, there'll be PLENTY of takers. Good big men are hard to find. I just don't know why Cuban paid him so much!!!  

He has never been a very good 3 point shooter but he makes them on occasions.


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

He is a good player and if he ever reaches his college game, Dallas is in for a real treat


----------

